# Scott Meridian Rods



## sjrobin

Not sure which one yet, but I have the two piece Meridian in my sights. I did cast a sweet Meridian six wt. a few weeks ago in my search for saltwater six weights. The six is on the short list. Anyone local casting a Meridian two piece?


----------



## Danny Moody

sjrobin said:


> Not sure which one yet, but I have the two piece Meridian in my sights. I did cast a sweet Meridian six wt. a few weeks ago in my search for saltwater six weights. The six is on the short list. Anyone local casting a Meridian two piece?


I added a Sage Method 6 a couple months back and really like it. That rod with Wulff Bermuda Triangle 6 is great. Perfect dock light snook rod for when you feel a little adventurous as you can get those loops tight to get under docks.


----------



## duppyzafari

Danny Moody said:


> My quest continues to find the perfect line of saltwater rods for my style of casting. Research is now leading me to the Scott Meridian line and I am eyeing the 8, 9, 10 wt 2 piece rods. Looking for real world experience with the Scott Meridian line.


I have two buddies who work at fly shops, and both say that the meridian is the best casting rod they've ever thrown. 

Both also have a full quiver of high-end rods to choose from, so their opinion of the Meridian is extremely well-informed.


----------



## Backwater

I've thrown the 8wt Meridian several times. Very sweet rod for sure. Like it better than anything Sage has at this point. Never fished it tho. I'm leaving in the next day or so to the Glades for 3 or 4 days (depending on weather). Hard core big snook and big tarpon (not messing around with any dinks! Ha!). The guy who I'm fishing with is bringing an 8wt Meridian. I'll fish it for a few days and give you a report. He'll also have NTX's as well, so I do a side by side comparison. We'll probably have 8 to 10 rods on board, nothing low end.


----------



## westsidefly

I've heard nothing but good things about the Scott Meridian. Looking forward to changing out my 9wt setup in the fall.


----------



## fishn&flyn

Have never cast the Meridian but I can tell you the last rod from Scott that I liked was the HeliPly from back in the day. I like the Method and the Loomis Cross Currents and NRX as well but neither has the feel of the Winston BII SX or the new BIII. I'm not sure why I cast the Winston better than the others but go cast every rod then buy, don't take someone elses word for what they think is best. I have also heard good things about the Clutch rods but never cast one.


----------



## Backwater

fishn&flyn said:


> Have never cast the Meridian but I can tell you the last rod from Scott that I liked was the HeliPly from back in the day. I like the Method and the Loomis Cross Currents and NRX as well but neither has the feel of the Winston BII SX or the new BIII. I'm not sure why I cast the Winston better than the others but go cast every rod then buy, don't take someone elses word for what they think is best. I have also heard good things about the Clutch rods but never cast one.


Go cast one. If you like the Winstons, you wouldn't agree on what you've heard about the Clutches. Clutch has no feel to the rod (none that I can find). The Meridian is a fast rod with feel. There is no comparison.


----------



## fishn&flyn

Backwater said:


> Go cast one. If you like the Winstons, you wouldn't agree on what you've heard about the Clutches. Clutch has no feel to the rod (none that I can find). The Meridian is a fast rod with feel. There is no comparison.


I will! I can't believe you're talking me into buying another fly rod....


----------



## MariettaMike

duppyzafari said:


> I have two buddies who work at fly shops, and both say that the meridian is the best casting rod they've ever thrown.
> 
> Both also have a full quiver of high-end rods to choose from, so their opinion of the Meridian is extremely well-informed.


I fell for the hype and bought a 4 piece 8 wt on a cold Atlanta morning in January. My first fishing experience with it casting a baitfish pattern on a windy day was underwhelming and so my 8wt reel went back on my Sage ONE, while the shrink wrap is still on the Meridian grip. I may try it with a different line for bass over the next few weeks, but I'm stuck in 12wt mode now.


----------



## jamie

Spent a week with the 8wt at el pescador in belize. 
Fished it with rio permit line - spectacular rig. It will handle a heavier loaded head like the redfish but the smoothness of the permit or airflo tropical chard makes a spectacular set up.
Rod has huge range - delicate for short shorts but loads deeply for 90 foot casts (i don't hit 100 on only gear).
Only rod I love more is my 7 wt method...


----------



## sjrobin

You didn't tell me about the Meridian 8 wt. But I did not ask. Next time.


----------



## jamie

yep!


----------



## Backwater

fishn&flyn said:


> I will! I can't believe you're talking me into buying another fly rod....


For Pete's sake, don't buy another rod yet! lol Go cast one to see if you like it. I should have some sort of feedback next week I hope. Maybe MariettaMike will get you a deal on his, unless he tries out a few more lines to find the right fit.


----------



## Danny Moody

Does anyone have a chart showing the weight (ounces) of each of these rods? Can't seem to locate it on their website.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

I'll have to check out the Meridian- somehow I'm ending up as a Scott fanboy. My primary 8wt is still a Scott S3S though I'm looking to upgrade and make it my backup and I've got the Tidal in 10wt and absolutely love it. For a $500 rod it I've found it to perform on the same level as most $800 rods.


----------



## jsnipes

I got the 10wt (4 piece) that I have fished a fair amount in last month. It's all in the eye of the beholder, but relative to my other bigger rods (Sage Method and TCX) it felt more comfortable at closer ranges, i.e. 40-60 ft, and still didnt have any issues bombing it 80+ where the Method / TCX generally I think are just as good.

I really liked it though, will probably pick up another. Eyeying the 6wt now.


----------



## fishn&flyn

Backwater said:


> For Pete's sake, don't buy another rod yet! lol Go cast one to see if you like it. I should have some sort of feedback next week I hope. Maybe MariettaMike will get you a deal on his, unless he tries out a few more lines to find the right fit.


First dibs when Mike sells his 8wt!


----------



## Bonecracker

I threw the 2 pc Scott Meridian this past weekend in LA chasing reds on Greg Moon's EC Fury. That is one bad ass rod!! Light, as I thought it was a 9 wt when first picking the rod up. But it was a 10 weight. He had a beat- up Scott fly line on the fly rod and it still cast like a cannon. I had never considered Scott fly rods before and listening to him explain how he helped Scott design those rods right down to the Ti guides was pretty cool! Oh ya, those reds in Chalmette are just Tanks!


----------



## sjrobin

Yes sir I got a couple of Meridians on the way. Makes me feel like a great caster. Best of the six wts and probably the other wts.


----------



## paint it black

I casted the 8wt Meridian at the IFTD and it was the best casting rod I threw at the show. I tried several rods there and none came close to that meridian. Again, it was indoors on a casting pond, not real world conditions. But it felt so great throwing it compared to everything else. The rod that was probably closest to it was the Sage Salt, but Meridian still felt much better.


----------



## jsnipes

A bit off topic, but curious on others thoughts on the Salt. I've only casted their bigger versions, 10 and 11 Salt, and thought they paled in comparison to the Method and One. Power not as controlled as the Method, and not as much touch as the One. Felt like a not great compromise rod to me.


----------



## Danny Moody

jsnipes said:


> A bit off topic, but curious on others thoughts on the Salt. I've only casted their bigger versions, 10 and 11 Salt, and thought they paled in comparison to the Method and One. Power not as controlled as the Method, and not as much touch as the One. Felt like a not great compromise rod to me.


I'll let me actions speak... SALT's are fine rods but I just replaced my entire SALT lineup for Methods, Ones, Meridians, Helios 2


----------



## Backwater

Helios 2 is another nice casting rod, especially for short loading. But I found that it didn't want to hit those far outreached marks without doing some complaining.

Just got back from the Glades. Didn't get to do the comparison for the 8wt Meridian, but still, it's a sweet caster. Had a few shots at a laid up poon in Oyster Bay with one of the first prototype of the 1 piece 11wt Scott 8'10" Meridian. Wow, she was fast and felt more like a 10wt. It may be too much for the average caster (too fast). It's fast with feel but being that fast in a heavy line weight might not be too fun to cast for most. I liked it, but stressing again, it might not be for the average Joe. I've thrown the Scott Tidal in a 10wt like the guy on the 1st page mentioned and it seems it's a little more forgiving in the heavier lines and you have a little more feel with them. On the other hand, the 8wt is nice in the Meridian.

Anyways, the fish was spooked by the boat since we were almost on top of her. The high winds, passing fronts and rains, temp drops, heavy chop and muddy waters made for tough conditions. Had shots at big poons up in one creek, but no eats.


----------



## jsnipes

Those sound an awful lot like excuses Backwater! (I keeed I keeed )


----------



## sjrobin

A good shaman has to go with what nature gives. Sometimes not much to work with.


----------



## paint it black

jsnipes said:


> A bit off topic, but curious on others thoughts on the Salt. I've only casted their bigger versions, 10 and 11 Salt, and thought they paled in comparison to the Method and One. Power not as controlled as the Method, and not as much touch as the One. Felt like a not great compromise rod to me.


I have the 8wt Salt and 12 Salt, I love the 12. The 8wt is great for light wind conditions, super soft casting, more of a finesse stick. I can't seem to push a fly out into a strong wind with it. It tends to fold over in that scenario where more powerful 8wt's push through it with ease. However, I use the 5wt for the finesse fishing these days.


----------



## el9surf

I just picked up a 7 wt salt. Haven't had a chance to fish it yet but it lawn cast well. Hoping to fix that problem tomorrow.


----------



## snookdlb

I own a 10wt Meridian two Radians (6&8) I love all three of them. Can't beat them for casting into the wind


----------



## Backwater

jsnipes said:


> Those sound an awful lot like excuses Backwater! (I keeed I keeed )


~Laughs~


----------



## Backwater

sjrobin said:


> A good shaman has to go with what nature gives. Sometimes not much to work with.


You know it! We ended up filling in the dead time catching snook and sea trout.

Steve, we camped at the "Graveyard" for 3 days ( I'd never recommend that site to anybody!). It's rated the worst buggy camp site in the Glades, not to mention it's just plain tough to camp at. No-seeums were off the chart. Here's a shot at what was happening even inside our no-seeum proof screen canopy even after being careful not to let them in.

But a couple of Thermacells, a good slathering of some Swamp Juice and baby oil, a stiff drink and a good Cuban cigar every night got us through! HA! And hot frying pan of fish helped as well!


----------



## mturner560

Backwater said:


> Helios 2 is another nice casting rod, especially for short loading. But I found that it didn't want to hit those far outreached marks without doing some complaining.
> 
> Just got back from the Glades. Didn't get to do the comparison for the 8wt Meridian, but still, it's a sweet caster. Had a few shots at a laid up poon in Oyster Bay with one of the first prototype of the 1 piece 11wt Scott 8'10" Meridian. Wow, she was fast and felt more like a 10wt. It may be too much for the average caster (too fast). It's fast with feel but being that fast in a heavy line weight might not be too fun to cast for most. I liked it, but stressing again, it might not be for the average Joe. I've thrown the Scott Tidal in a 10wt like the guy on the 1st page mentioned and it seems it's a little more forgiving in the heavier lines and you have a little more feel with them. On the other hand, the 8wt is nice in the Meridian.
> 
> Anyways, the fish was spooked by the boat since we were almost on top of her. The high winds, passing fronts and rains, temp drops, heavy chop and muddy waters made for tough conditions. Had shots at big poons up in one creek, but no eats.


When are the 1 piece Meridian coming out?


----------



## Backwater

mturner560 said:


> When are the 1 piece Meridian coming out?


Haven't heard anything about that and not sure if they will go there with the rod. But good question anyway and I'll check on that and find out.


----------



## cast4tailers

Backwater said:


> Haven't heard anything about that and not sure if they will go there with the rod. But good question anyway and I'll check on that and find out.


I seriously hope they do..... Today's 1pc rods are good, but a meridian 1pc would step up the game


----------



## Backwater

mturner560 said:


> When are the 1 piece Meridian coming out?


Scott has made a decision NOT to come out with a 1 piece rod. I'm guessing that actual sales of 1 piece rods by nature are generally low due to transportation issues. They do however have the 2 piece rods in 10 & 11wts to make it easier to transport but still get the light weight effect of less ferrules.


----------



## reallyshallow

Threw the 8wt Meridian yesterday and it's a great stick, awesome line feel, not ultra fast, can't muscle your casts, you have to slow down your cast a little and it's super accurate. Overall, a great redfish/snook rod, and a good not so windy bonefish rod.


----------



## Danny Moody

A 2 pc Scott Meridian 8 wt and 9 wt greeted me this morning when I got to the office. Kudos to Scott for the awesome packaging of their rods. I will throw them tonight with a few lines and see what happens.

Does anyone know if Scott will be introducing a 2 pc 7 wt?


----------



## MariettaMike

fishn&flyn said:


> First dibs when Mike sells his 8wt!


That may be a while....

I spent this past weekend blind casting my 4 piece Scott Meridian 8 weight over in Homosassa. I couldn't get my Dolphin Super Skiff Pro 16 over to the one lower slot redfish I saw sun bathing in 4" of water over rock bottom Sunday morning. The Weather Channel forecast for a low of 46, supported sleeping in til around 8, but the temp was still a cool 55.

After taking some time to tweak my leader made from Seaguar Blue Label fluorocarbon leader materials with the 3 turn double blood knots trimmed tight, I was getting tight loops with good presentation of the olive and white bucktail clousers I had tied on size 6 Tiemco hooks with medium sized Wapsi dumbell lead eyes, and olive/white bucktail with a couple strands of copper flash.

Casting the 8wt RIO Redfish fly line 60' felt like it was only taking 40' worth of effort. Maybe that was just carryover from throwing my Sage ONE 12 wts a couple weekends in March, but it still felt great nonetheless.

The pattern I worked out was to cast 60' and fish the clouser with a slow and steady retrieve until the 35' 6" head of my RIO Redfish fly line was back to the Scott fly rod tip, then water haul into my back cast, and then shoot back out to 60' on a forward cast. I think this maximized the time my fly was in the strike zone. Caught a few shorty trout and one middle slot trout. I was surprised I didn't catch any ladyfish or lizard fish even though I had a herd of those monster West Coast sea cows sniff around the skiff for a while.

Sadly my 8wt Sage ONE may not get used again for a while. Especially considering I'm headed to the Keys to tarpon fish for nine days on Saturday.


----------



## Backwater

Mike, that was, well... descriptive, even for you!  Thanks for your report!

Where in the Keys are you headin?


----------



## MariettaMike

Backwater said:


> Mike, that was, well... descriptive, even for you!  Thanks for your report!
> 
> Where in the Keys are you headin?


Yeah, that was my attempt at doing a NASCAR driver (bass fisherman) impression. Its harder than you would think.

Staying in Marathon, and launching from Islamorada to Summerland to keep from fishing the same "guides' spots" more than a couple days. The old saying about "fish and company smell after three days" holds true with those guys.

Sunday looks like a Funday with 15-25 mph ENE wind forecasts.

My 8wt Meridian will not be going on this trip. Though it is nice to fish with a new stick that feels a little better I can't say its enough to justify replacing my 9, 10, and 12 wt Sage ONE's.


----------



## Backwater

Danny Moody said:


> A 2 pc Scott Meridian 8 wt and 9 wt greeted me this morning when I got to the office. Kudos to Scott for the awesome packaging of their rods. I will throw them tonight with a few lines and see what happens.


Congrads on the new sticks! Make sure you give us your comparison against your other rods.


----------



## MariettaMike

Found a new 12wt Meridian on the rack at a fly shop Saturday and one of the guys that worked there was surprised because he just had someone call that was looking to buy one and didn't find one on the rack where it should have been.

So he told me it was sold, but did let me cast it. Awesome rod that is a little more livelier than my Sage One, but not enough to switch.

The way this rod was sold over the phone sight unseen proves its in demand.


----------



## Barbs_deep

Can anybody provide some feedback on the 2 piece vs 4 piece Meridian ?


----------



## sjrobin

Barbs_deep said:


> Can anybody provide some feedback on the 2 piece vs 4 piece Meridian ?


I have a two piece ten but I have not fished it yet. Casting versus a one piece cross current same Rio tarpon clear tip intermediate line the cross current handled the rio intermediate ok but the meridian felt over lined with that line. My opinion. I put a floating SA tarpon on the Meridian and much better casting. The Meridian is so light the 10 wt intermediate feels like sinking line. I have a Meridian four piece 8 wt so no comparison there.


----------



## Barbs_deep

I was reading that the 2 piece is a stiffer, faster rod than its 4 piece counterpart. I just want a rod that doesn't feel like a wet noodle. Wish I could get my hands on both to compare...


----------



## Danny Moody

Barbs_deep said:


> I was reading that the 2 piece is a stiffer, faster rod than its 4 piece counterpart. I just want a rod that doesn't feel like a wet noodle. Wish I could get my hands on both to compare...


I have the 8 and 9 wt 2 pc. Have only fished the 8wt. I can only compare to 4 pc sage rods. I have been asked to comment on the rods but I don't have a conclusion yet. The 8 wt gets the job done and launches flies well but the feel of the rods in casting is very different than what I have been used to. So far I have used 8wt wulff Bermuda TT, SA redfish, and Rio bonefish. The Wulff fishes better, the SA redfish lawn casts better, the rio bonefish was a dog.

I have been casting a Nautilus NV-G 7/8 on the 8 wt. the rod is telling me it needs a heavier reel so I think I am going to try it with a 8/9 to see if it balances better.

I bought these rods for heavy duty summer snook fishing along south Florida beaches and have not had the chance to try them for the task at hand.


----------



## erikb85

I had the opportunity to fish with the President of Scott a few years back. Really cool guy, way down to earth. I intend on keeping busness his way, even though i havent cast a Meridian

After the hullabaloo ive been through with Winston and Sage on warranty work, ill never buy another.


----------



## Backwater

Danny Moody said:


> I have the 8 and 9 wt 2 pc. Have only fished the 8wt. I can only compare to 4 pc sage rods. I have been asked to comment on the rods but I don't have a conclusion yet. The 8 wt gets the job done and launches flies well but the feel of the rods in casting is very different than what I have been used to. So far I have used 8wt wulff Bermuda TT, SA redfish, and Rio bonefish. The Wulff fishes better, the SA redfish lawn casts better, the rio bonefish was a dog.
> 
> I have been casting a Nautilus NV-G 7/8 on the 8 wt. the rod is telling me it needs a heavier reel so I think I am going to try it with a 8/9 to see if it balances better.
> 
> I bought these rods for heavy duty summer snook fishing along south Florida beaches and have not had the chance to try them for the task at hand.


Danny, have you tried the Rio Redfish on it? Was the Rio bonefish a dog because it had a hard time loading the rod?


----------



## Capt. TJ Saunders

I've got no experience with the Meridian line of rods. But as for previously mentioned, Clutch rods having no feel (???) I couldn't disagree more.
I have a full compliment of rods from the Clutch line up, from the original TSX series to the Archipelago series and a couple Theory series 1-piece sticks. Lacking feel is the last way I would describe these sticks. My Arc 8 drops flies in (where I want them) as well at 40' as it does at 80'. The Archipelago 7 is an amazing stick, and the next one to be added to my quiver. Thankfully most fly shops will let you cast rods for yourself and form your own opinion.


----------



## Backwater

Capt. TJ Saunders said:


> I've got no experience with the Meridian line of rods. But as for previously mentioned, Clutch rods having no feel (???) I couldn't disagree more.
> I have a full compliment of rods from the Clutch line up, from the original TSX series to the Archipelago series and a couple Theory series 1-piece sticks. Lacking feel is the last way I would describe these sticks. My Arc 8 drops flies in (where I want them) as well at 40' as it does at 80'. The Archipelago 7 is an amazing stick, and the next one to be added to my quiver. Thankfully most fly shops will let you cast rods for yourself and form your own opinion.



Capt TJ, if possible, take your Clutch rods and bring them to a Scott dealer and ask to throw their Meridian in the same weight class. Also bring them to a Hardy dealer if you can find one and ask to throw the Zephyrus. With either one, ask if you can throw the rods side by side, using your same reels and lines and compare your rods to those. I'd be interested to hear your thoughts if you can do that.
.


----------



## Capt. TJ Saunders

Backwater said:


> Capt TJ, if possible, take your Clutch rods and bring them to a Scott dealer and ask to throw their Meridian in the same weight class. Also bring them to a Hardy dealer if you can find one and ask to throw the Zephyrus. With either one, ask if you can throw the rods side by side, using your same reels and lines and compare your rods to those. I'd be interested to hear your thoughts if you can do that.
> .


I like the rods I use, no need to waste my time chasing rods I don't intend to purchase. To each his own, none of us here are Lefty or Stu, and in as much, our opinions should be taken as just that, opinions. Clutch rods may not fit your casting style, maybe they are perfect for mine. Maybe my extensive time with them has helped me find the right line to compliment the rod. Who knows?? That's the beauty of having a variety of choices, and the opportunity to try them all till finding something that works great for the individual.


----------



## Danny Moody

Backwater said:


> Danny, have you tried the Rio Redfish on it? Was the Rio bonefish a dog because it had a hard time loading the rod?


No, did not try Rio Redfish as I don't have any. The rods have an altogether different feel. I just need some time to warm up to them. The rio bonefish line did not want to load the way I can get it to load on a Sage One or Method. I have honestly shied away from bonefish lines over the past 6 months for shorter tapers as I am trying to be concious about limiting my false casts.


----------



## jamie

Danny Moody said:


> No, did not try Rio Redfish as I don't have any. The rods have an altogether different feel. I just need some time to warm up to them. The rio bonefish line did not want to load the way I can get it to load on a Sage One or Method. I have honestly shied away from bonefish lines over the past 6 months for shorter tapers as I am trying to be concious about limiting my false casts.


On the 8wt meridian I've tried the rio redfish, permit, bonefish and airflow tropical punch. 

Redfish a bit heavy. fine for close work but struggled past 70 feet.
Permit nice for long casts but didn't load as well for 30 foot shots. 
bonefish - didn't like - really had to slow the stroke down - not for me. 
Airflow - seemed the best balance.

just my 2 cents and your milage may vary


----------



## Backwater

Danny Moody said:


> No, did not try Rio Redfish as I don't have any. The rods have an altogether different feel. I just need some time to warm up to them. The rio bonefish line did not want to load the way I can get it to load on a Sage One or Method. I have honestly shied away from bonefish lines over the past 6 months for shorter tapers as I am trying to be concious about limiting my false casts.


Yea I never recommend bonefish lines, unless, in fact you are fishing wide open flats with small bonefish size flies. Yes you are right, they need more false casting to work the long thin head out to give it enough weight out there to load the rod. Or to limit more false casting, you have to pick up more line with your fly still way out there, instead of working it in close then picking it up.


----------



## Backwater

Capt. TJ Saunders said:


> I like the rods I use, no need to waste my time chasing rods I don't intend to purchase. To each his own, none of us here are Lefty or Stu, and in as much, our opinions should be taken as just that, opinions. Clutch rods may not fit your casting style, maybe they are perfect for mine. Maybe my extensive time with them has helped me find the right line to compliment the rod. Who knows?? That's the beauty of having a variety of choices, and the opportunity to try them all till finding something that works great for the individual.



Capt TJ, I personally can throw ultra fast stiff rods with no problem. But most struggle with it. But even my taste and need for very fast rods, I have found going back full circle, a rod with more feel can be a pleasurable thing to throw. Plus there are situations where an even slower rod works better for some situations, like close range fishing.

I only mentioned it, since you are completely vested in Clutch, it would be interested to see how you feel about other rods in compares to them. I'm sure you are in a program with Clutch, so I understand your loyalty to the company. Been there, done that! All I'm saying is try some other things. You might be surprised what the difference it can be.


----------



## kershelbarfield

erikb85 said:


> I had the opportunity to fish with the President of Scott a few years back. Really cool guy, way down to earth. I intend on keeping busness his way, even though i havent cast a Meridian
> 
> After the hullabaloo ive been through with Winston and Sage on warranty work, ill never buy another.


Curious on what happened with sage on warranty. Own all loomis but always been interested in sage.


----------



## erikb85

Actually it wasnt my sage, but a close friends. He was even on their pro form deal and they hassled the crap out of him over how/why it broke and charged him like $75 and had it for several months.


----------



## erikb85

as an aside, if you are fishing loomis rods you arent missing out on anything. I used to fish a friends older GLX 6wt and to this day im yet to toss a stick that had that much catapult. Loved it.


----------



## andrewwa

Backwater said:


> Capt TJ, I personally can throw ultra fast stiff rods with no problem. But most struggle with it. But even my taste and need for very fast rods, I have found going back full circle, a rod with more feel can be a pleasurable thing to throw. Plus there are situations where an even slower rod works better for some situations, like close range fishing.
> 
> I only mentioned it, since you are completely vested in Clutch, it would be interested to see how you feel about other rods in compares to them. I'm sure you are in a program with Clutch, so I understand your loyalty to the company. Been there, done that! All I'm saying is try some other things. You might be surprised what the difference it can be.


From test casting the rods, it all comes down to experience. I cast the 10 wt Meridian 4pc and it was too stiff for me, but when I got my haul right it was very powerful but it did not have super good recovery (judging this on my memory of the "wavyness" of my casts) like for example a Method. I also cast the 9 wt Clutch Arc and did even better, it was super accurate and threw tight loops. I did not get to notice how it tracked not only because I did not get to cast it that long, but also because it was just so natural. It just worked the best for me and was better than the Meridian, H2 and Recon I casted that day. The Recon was the second best though.


----------



## Backwater

andrewwa said:


> From test casting the rods, it all comes down to experience. I cast the 10 wt Meridian 4pc and it was too stiff for me, but when I got my haul right it was very powerful but it did not have super good recovery (judging this on my memory of the "wavyness" of my casts) like for example a Method. I also cast the 9 wt Clutch Arc and did even better, it was super accurate and threw tight loops. I did not get to notice how it tracked not only because I did not get to cast it that long, but also because it was just so natural. It just worked the best for me and was better than the Meridian, H2 and Recon I casted that day. The Recon was the second best though.


You can't compare a 9wt to a 10wt of any flavor. 2 different animals all together. What ever you are comparing to, make sure you are casting rods across the same rod weight. A 9wt is going to naturally throw easier. You may love a rod in a 9wt and then pick up the 10wt version of it and completely hate it.


----------



## Backwater

erikb85 said:


> as an aside, if you are fishing loomis rods you arent missing out on anything. I used to fish a friends older GLX 6wt and to this day im yet to toss a stick that had that much catapult. Loved it.


Funny thing was that rod was one of the fastest rods back in the day. Today, not so much. I too loved that GLX 6wt and have a friend that still has one and wouldn't let it go. I know some very good casters that have gone full circle and has migrated back to the GLX. I guess that's why Loomis still makes the classic GLX's in certain weights since they still have a strong customer base that still ask for it.


----------



## Capt. TJ Saunders

Backwater-- as you alluded to, yes, I am on a program. I am invested, however, in the interest of full disclosure, I was sold on the Clutch rod line long before becoming a part of their program. I am invested after seeing the results in my own casting, and seeing clients success with them. Seeing clients who couldn't hit the broad side of a barn place a fly where it was needed in the mangroves at 50'. And no, my rods are not free.


----------



## Danny Moody

Was for finally able to fish the Meridian 9 wt 2pc today. Ran the Dragonfly Emerger 16 down the beach and found plenty of schools of Bonita to engage. Was able to test the heavy lifting power of the rod which I was more than satisfied with. Also put the Nautilus NV-G 8/9 through some 50-100 yd line dumps and totally satisfied. I really like the line pickup of these reals.

Had a blast throwing Sage 7 wt at the smaller fish as well.

Gotta love the calm summer days.


----------



## coconutgroves

I'll have to cast the Meridian - but I also need to try the Winston B III Plus - heard good things but haven't had a chance to swing it yet.

In regards to some of the line comments, I always recommend checking the grains on the lines. This is not always on the box, but on the companies websites. The Rio Redfish line is nearly a 10wt line they package as an 8 wt. Over weighting by a 1/2 weight is ok, but a full size up, or close to 2 is not matching the correct line weight to the rod design.

On reducing false casting, it isn't just the line, but the mechanics of the cast and how much line you can pick up, shoot on the back cast, and then on the forward cast. For example, I can pick up 45 to 50' of line, shoot another 10' on my back, then 20' on the front cast. That's 80' in one false cast. The trick is to feed line when picking up the first cast, good back cast mechanics to shoot and load the line, then nice energy to carry that forward cast where it needs to go. I need to get video of this trick to really show what it is - when done right, you only need one false cast when recasting, and one extra low cast from standing with line in hand to get some line laid out to get the rod loaded.

So it always isn't the line, it's the mechanics of the cast which dictate how many false casts needed. But matching line weight to rod weight is essential to get good balance and load the rod as designed.


----------



## Backwater

coconutgroves said:


> I'll have to cast the Meridian - but I also need to try the Winston B III Plus - heard good things but haven't had a chance to swing it yet.
> 
> In regards to some of the line comments, I always recommend checking the grains on the lines. This is not always on the box, but on the companies websites. The Rio Redfish line is nearly a 10wt line they package as an 8 wt. Over weighting by a 1/2 weight is ok, but a full size up, or close to 2 is not matching the correct line weight to the rod design.
> 
> On reducing false casting, it isn't just the line, but the mechanics of the cast and how much line you can pick up, shoot on the back cast, and then on the forward cast. For example, I can pick up 45 to 50' of line, shoot another 10' on my back, then 20' on the front cast. That's 80' in one false cast. The trick is to feed line when picking up the first cast, good back cast mechanics to shoot and load the line, then nice energy to carry that forward cast where it needs to go. I need to get video of this trick to really show what it is - when done right, you only need one false cast when recasting, and one extra low cast from standing with line in hand to get some line laid out to get the rod loaded.
> 
> So it always isn't the line, it's the mechanics of the cast which dictate how many false casts needed. But matching line weight to rod weight is essential to get good balance and load the rod as designed.


.
Amen brotha on the tricks to reduce false casting, tho you don't have to pick up quite as much line not aerialize as much like to put it back out there. Shooting mechanics comes to mind. But I'm too tired to explained, but that, between a friend and I, is how we together nailed more snook this morning on fly than you want to know, that way. Just pickup, shoot it behind you and then shoot it out to them.. It was insane after a calm morning (tho we were rained on) from the 2 days of winds and tons of rain from tropical storm whatever. When the water finally calmed down this morning, the fish turned on! Even got a red.

Believe it or not, we went out on the beach side to look for poons in 4-6ft swells (Jonezen here!) . We had the throw rope and buoy set and some of those waves reminded me of the ones in the movie "The Perfect Storm!" Ha! Ok, a guy can imagine, right? Ha! Natta on sightin any fish! Wishful thinking!

The line grain weight should go on another thread all together. That AFTMA "standard" was set back 60yrs ago. Can you imagine the action in those rods back then? I can, I owned a few of them (bamboo of course). Today, the rods are extremely fast and stiff in compares to those rods. There needs to be a new standard on line weights, set, according to the average mean action to today's rods (which includes rods from the 90's). So I don't totally agree with that statement. 

Ted


----------



## MariettaMike

coconutgroves said:


> On reducing false casting, it isn't just the line, but the mechanics of the cast and how much line you can pick up, shoot on the back cast, and then on the forward cast. For example, I can pick up 45 to 50' of line, shoot another 10' on my back, then 20' on the front cast. That's 80' in one false cast. The trick is to feed line when picking up the first cast, good back cast mechanics to shoot and load the line, then nice energy to carry that forward cast where it needs to go. I need to get video of this trick to really show what it is - when done right, you only need one false cast when recasting, and one extra low cast from standing with line in hand to get some line laid out to get the rod loaded.
> 
> So it always isn't the line, it's the mechanics of the cast which dictate how many false casts needed. But matching line weight to rod weight is essential to get good balance and load the rod as designed.


Right On!

A straight back snake roll (not changing direction) starting with the line tight and the rod tip at the water will allow you to pick up up much more line on your back cast.


----------



## Backwater

MariettaMike said:


> Right On!
> 
> A straight back snake roll (not changing direction) starting with the line tight and the rod tip at the water will allow you to pick up up much more line on your back cast.


Not roll casting.... Pick up (water load), shoot behind you and then shoot back out with no false casting!


----------



## MariettaMike

Backwater said:


> Not roll casting.... Pick up (water load), shoot behind you and then shoot back out with no false casting!


I agree, its NOT roll casting. The roll cast finish in the video was not a good example for what I'm talking about...however the counter-clockwise lower case e path of the rod tip is the correct thought process for picking your line up off the water AND making a full back cast with the same stroke.

You can airealize 15-20' more line out the rod tip with a snake roll pick-up and load your rod the same or more as water hauling with 15-20' less line out the rod tip. That's 15-20' less line you have to shoot behind you. The net effect is that you can fish an area that is farther away from you with less physical effort.

Try it next time you're on the water. If you do it right you will find that you don't have to strip as much line back in to make another cast as you do when you straight water haul.


----------



## andrewwa

For shooting line using your haul, I have found it is essential for one to return their hand after they haul, in a cyclic motion. If I don't, I get no power and can't shoot anything.


----------



## coconutgroves

@Backwater and @MariettaMike - I reread my post again and you are correct in the way you explained it - what I explained is single cast at 80', not a false cast. Typo on my part, but you guys picked up what I was laying down.

Re the line weights, I don't disagree @Backwater that newer rods are more advanced, but the AAFTA's job is to provide industry standards. They might be dated, but I wouldn't think by decades. Plus, their guidelines give ranges and provide manufactures with guidelines and consumer with baselines to help them make the right purchases.

I've tested many different line grains and can feel when something is underlined, matched and overlined. Rod flex and action come into play, but also the efficiency and skill of the caster as well. A bad cast with a perfect rod and line weight is still a bad cast. The angler is a major part of the equation.

My opinion is that inefficient casting mechanics mixed with an overweighted line do not add up to success and leave the buyer wondering if it's the line, the rod, or them that's the problem. A fisherman developing their cast will not learn the mechanics correctly by using a drastically overweighted line.

For example, the Rio Redfish taper is one of the WORST offenders out there. 290 grain head for an 8 wt line. Per AAFTA, that is a 10 wt line. Shoot, the first time I cast it and I could feel it was a 10 wt line. But Rio sells tons of this line because it has "redfish on it" and is packaged as an 8 wt line. Ok, it says heavy taper for quick close casts, but good luck to a novice or developing caster getting this out to 70'.

That is a topic for an entire thread on its own with much healthy debate, but is very much related to rod comparisons and how they cast when paired with certain lines.


----------



## sjrobin

Rio redfish is a great line for windy Texas redfish Groves, so is SA Titan taper for the flies we cast. If you watched my videos even some of the wary sheepshead were caught with 8 wt Titan taper, which splashes down like a Rapala skitter walk. We can't see most Texas redfish on most Texas fly fishing days at seventy feet. I carry some bonefish line reels and rods for those rare calm days. We don't false cast, takes too much time, and the close fish can see the line or your casting movement. Like I have said before, fast is better than accurate.


----------



## coconutgroves

I had the opportunity to cast the Meridian yesterday. I also cast the Winston Boron III Plus and the Scott Tidal. Funny thing was I didn't ask for the Tidal - the guy at the shop handed me the wrong rod and I didn't notice until I was casting it. I thought it cast well, but was a bit slow to be a high end stick.

Ultimately, I was underwhelmed with the Meridian, but was overly impressed with the Tidal. The Meridian lacked a deep feel in the rod - it was difficult to feel the load on the rod unless I put a heavy haul into it. I had several cast fall apart while figuring this out, which isn't a good sign. To compensate for the lack of feel, I had sped up my casting arm, which caused the fly and leader to accelerate too quickly and shoot into the running line. Luckily, I recognize what caused this and compensated, but for a high end rod I would expect a little more feel. The fly line was a SA Mastery Salt Water, which is 225 grains, a perfect match for an 8 wt. However, I think a Wulff Triangle Taper would have been a better fit for the rod since it is slightly overweighted. That might have given the rod the punch it lacked.

The Tidal was impressive for a moderately fast rod. Loops were tight and I had no problem punching 70' of line out without a false cast. For a $475 rod, it performed well.

The B III Plus was also very impressive. Signature Winston feel, much better than the B III SX, which lacked punch in the 8 wt (I love the 10 wt version of it though). I could punch 80' with one false cast with super tight loops. No tip bounce (which the B II MX suffered from a bit).

So I'll have to cast the Meridian again with the Wulff line to make the final decision, but it isn't ejecting my Winston's for the time being.

@sjrobin - the Rio redfish might be good for the novice, or the occasional angler on the nose of the boat for a guided trip for reds, but it is a terrible line overall. Take a novice out to use that for bonefish and it is the wrong tool for the job. A good all around line is what I prefer personally, and to teach how to cast close in when needed. But a line that dictates only close range casting is limited and teaches bad mechanics to the person thinking it can do more than what it can.


----------



## sjrobin

I guess my point is try not to box yourself in with one line brand or taper or rod when you venture out on your fish finding journey. Conditions can change fast.
Headed to Mansfield Wednesday for a few days. Gusting to 25 mph yesterday but ready with the six wts if we get lucky. Ready with the 9 and 10 wts if we don't. Either way I love it.


----------



## Backwater

coconutgroves said:


> I had the opportunity to cast the Meridian yesterday. I also cast the Winston Boron III Plus and the Scott Tidal. Funny thing was I didn't ask for the Tidal - the guy at the shop handed me the wrong rod and I didn't notice until I was casting it. I thought it cast well, but was a bit slow to be a high end stick.
> 
> Ultimately, I was underwhelmed with the Meridian, but was overly impressed with the Tidal. The Meridian lacked a deep feel in the rod - it was difficult to feel the load on the rod unless I put a heavy haul into it. I had several cast fall apart while figuring this out, which isn't a good sign. To compensate for the lack of feel, I had sped up my casting arm, which caused the fly and leader to accelerate too quickly and shoot into the running line. Luckily, I recognize what caused this and compensated, but for a high end rod I would expect a little more feel. The fly line was a SA Mastery Salt Water, which is 225 grains, a perfect match for an 8 wt. However, I think a Wulff Triangle Taper would have been a better fit for the rod since it is slightly overweighted. That might have given the rod the punch it lacked.
> 
> The Tidal was impressive for a moderately fast rod. Loops were tight and I had no problem punching 70' of line out without a false cast. For a $475 rod, it performed well.
> 
> The B III Plus was also very impressive. Signature Winston feel, much better than the B III SX, which lacked punch in the 8 wt (I love the 10 wt version of it though). I could punch 80' with one false cast with super tight loops. No tip bounce (which the B II MX suffered from a bit).
> 
> So I'll have to cast the Meridian again with the Wulff line to make the final decision, but it isn't ejecting my Winston's for the time being.
> 
> @sjrobin - the Rio redfish might be good for the novice, or the occasional angler on the nose of the boat for a guided trip for reds, but it is a terrible line overall. Take a novice out to use that for bonefish and it is the wrong tool for the job. A good all around line is what I prefer personally, and to teach how to cast close in when needed. But a line that dictates only close range casting is limited and teaches bad mechanics to the person thinking it can do more than what it can.


It's clear that you prefer a more progressive rod over an extra fast rod. That's what Winston rods are all about. There is nothing wrong with that nor the fact that your casting style revolves around it. So the ole sayin goes, different strokes for different folks."

I think the Tidal is a great rod too, but I prefer faster rods, tho I can also say that sometimes a slightly slower rod is better for some situations to make it easier to get the job done. You are also right in saying "nothing replaces good cast skills and casting mechanics.


----------



## coconutgroves

Backwater said:


> It's clear that you prefer a more progressive rod over an extra fast rod. That's what Winston rods are all about. There is nothing wrong with that nor the fact that your casting style revolves around it. So the ole sayin goes, different strokes for different folks."
> 
> I think the Tidal is a great rod too, but I prefer faster rods, tho I can also say that sometimes a slightly slower rod is better for some situations to make it easier to get the job done. You are also right in saying "nothing replaces good cast skills and casting mechanics.


I'd like to cast a 9wt or 10wt Meridian and see how it compares. Case in point, I love the 9 wt NRX - it's my primary 9 wt weapon. But the 8 wt NRX lacked feel much like the 8 wt Meridian. The 9 wt NRX has the feel that I like, so maybe its just the nature of extra fast 8 wt rods. Another case in point, Winston B III SX - I love the 10 wt, but feel the 8 wt lacks feel to it compared to the B II MX or even the B III Plus.


----------



## Blue Zone

coconutgroves said:


> I'd like to cast a 9wt or 10wt Meridian and see how it compares. Case in point, I love the 9 wt NRX - it's my primary 9 wt weapon. But the 8 wt NRX lacked feel much like the 8 wt Meridian. The 9 wt NRX has the feel that I like, so maybe its just the nature of extra fast 8 wt rods. Another case in point, Winston B III SX - I love the 10 wt, but feel the 8 wt lacks feel to it compared to the B II MX or even the B III Plus.


Have you cast the 8wt BIII X? If so, I'd like to hear your comments. It's lighter than the SX and I reckon it has a better feel.


----------



## coconutgroves

Blue Zone said:


> Have you cast the 8wt BIII X? If so, I'd like to hear your comments. It's lighter than the SX and I reckon it has a better feel.


I have an 8wt BIIx (the 2, not the 3) - it actually feels like a 7 wt to me. I have not cast the BIIIx yet, simply because I found the the IIx a not fast enough for me in the salt and a bit lighter as I mentioned. However, the BIIx is a great rod - I rig it with poppers for bass, plus take it for reds at the coast since it is more forgiving and easier to cast for novice and intermediate anglers.


----------



## Danny Moody

I finally have some thoughts about my new Meridian 8 and 9 wt 2 piece rods. The reason for the delay was an issue that, after I realized was indeed and issue, Scott promptly sorted out with regards to the 8 wt.

I have used the 9 wt quite a bit now and have now fished the replaced 8 a few times. This is definitely a performance rod series and really departs from my casting style. I have to conciously speed up my casting stroke to create tight loops and load the rod. My purpose for buying these rods was for heavy hitting and that they are. IMHO they are a 1/2 size heavy compared to many other rods. In some instances a full size heavy. My 9 wt Meridian is as or more stiff than my 10 wt Orvis Helios 2 which is think is an underrated 10 wt.

For me, it is not an enjoyable rod to cast. It's more of a means to an end for chunky fish. But catch fish, it will. I have doubled both rods over hard on several big snook and bonita.

In summary, the 2 piece series are purpose rods. I had not cast the 4 piece but after using the 2 piece, I am not convince to fill the hole in my 4 piece inventory with a Meridian 8 and 9. On the contrary, I just utilized the Sage One sale to add a 890-4 and 990-4 which fit my all around casting style better.


----------



## Backwater

There is a difference between heavy and overall extra fast (and not talking stiff either) from butt to tip top. Much faster than both the H2 and the Salt. Casting ultra fast rods are my forte and the Meridian is a gem once unlocking it's benefits. There are ways to cast ultra fast rods without having to speed up or even change up your casting stroke much. There is a casting instructor north of you named David Lambert. He's wrote a book fly casting (I met him many years ago), is a IFFF master casting instructor and sits on the board for the Florida Div. of IFFF. You might want to look him up.

I can't see what you are doing so it's hard for me to tell what's going on. But following that straight line with your tip top guide is even more important with an ultra fast rod than not. At the end of each stroke, imagine a nail on your tip top that you are slowly coming up to a suspended balloon, then using the nail on the tip top, try popping it at the very end as you roll your wrist over. Lefty illistrates throwing a tight loop in a fly rod by telling the caster to try hitting the tip top guide with the fly line at the very end of your stroke. I like to throw in that after those abbrubt stop, to then continue with the same stroke following that same path line with a drift motion. So its..... \\\\\/ then drift. So it looks more like \\\\\//. I know that may seem confusing. But try it.

Btw, the "straight line doesn't have to be perfectly straight horizontally or vertically, as long as it's straight in the path that you want it to go. Much like following the straight path of a broom handle pointing in any direction and at any elevation off the water.

Ted


----------



## sjrobin

In my six wt quest the Meridian won the pavement casting for me with the Sage One a close second. On the water the casting speed / accuracy evens out a little but red fish fighting power goes to the Meridian. I also have the Meridian 2pc ten and short 4pc eight waiting in the rack for some action. From what I have read on reviews the Meridian two-piece are a different taper than the softer four piece versions. I will report back on the heavier Meridians.


----------



## Steve_Mevers

Yesterday, with some sadness, I retired my old friend, a Sage RPLX and replaced it with a new Meridian 4 piece 8wt. I got to tell ya, that it is one sweet casting rod. Family day on the water yesterday and only had a few shots at some cruising redfish, hoping to meet up with them again this morning.


----------



## Net 30

Curious, how many of the guys on here that bought a Meridian are still using it today and your overall impressions?

I'm looking at a 4-pc 6 wt and not sure if the Meridian or SAGE One is the way to go. I prefer a med-fast rod and want to hang my Freestone on it. Looking to use it on calm air days for Reds and looking for accurate 20'-50' casts.


----------



## sjrobin

I went all in with four Meridians. After using the Meridian 6 and Sage One 6 on the water I preferred the One based on swing weight but they were close in performance. I sold the 6 last week and the 2 pc 8wt is for sale now. The 2 pc 10 wt will stay along with the sweet 8'4" 8 wt., one of my new favorite rods for short range reds.


----------



## westsidefly

Net 30 said:


> Curious, how many of the guys on here that bought a Meridian are still using it today and your overall impressions?
> 
> I'm looking at a 4-pc 6 wt and not sure if the Meridian or SAGE One is the way to go. I prefer a med-fast rod and want to hang my Freestone on it. Looking to use it on calm air days for Reds and looking for accurate 20'-50' casts.


I picked up the Meridian in 8 and really like it...still. I'm also considering another one for a new 6wt setup.


----------



## jsnipes

I picked up a 10 when it first came out, and recently bought a 9 and 12 to go with it. 

If I could find someone to trade my Method 11 for a Meridian I'd complete the quiver! I love the rods, cast great in a variety of conditions and with gnarly flies, can fight fish hard, look good as well.


----------



## Snookdaddy

Still using my Scott STS rods, so no comment..


----------



## MariettaMike

Net 30 said:


> Curious, how many of the guys on here that bought a Meridian are still using it today and your overall impressions?


I just put a new Airflo Clear Tip line on my 8wt Meridian. Its the best casting rod I own, and I don't even take my 8wt Sage One on the boat any longer.

I've also got 5 and 6 wt Sage SALT rods for calm days. They do the job. Although I put a 5/6 Behemoth reel on the 5 wt and a Nautilus NV-G 6/7 on the 6 for cost vs performance comparison.


----------



## Net 30

Thanks for the replies....guess it's time to do some shopping.


----------



## MSG

gonna throw the nrx pro 1, the 4 piece meridian and the 2 piece meridian all back to back tomorrow w royal wulff line - I'll report my findings. All will be 10 weights.


----------



## tailwalk

since picking up the 4pc 12 ive increased to 3 meridians and i like them more now than i did originally, which was a lot. Interested to hear how the 4 vs 2 pc meridians compare. I've thought some about switching my 12, but it is a sweet casting rod. That was my first high end rod and led me to another (9) and another (6). the 6 is pretty sweet too, and the 12 was my pick over a lot of others that I tried over a few months of searching, but that 9 is my favorite fly rod of any I've cast in any weight.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I will add some input when I get my 8wt 4 piece Meridian. I am chomping at the bit!


----------



## jsnipes

MSG said:


> gonna throw the nrx pro 1, the 4 piece meridian and the 2 piece meridian all back to back tomorrow w royal wulff line - I'll report my findings. All will be 10 weights.


When I bought my 9 I casted a ton of rods all with the Airflo 9 bonefish taper and still ended up choosing the Meridien; it's just so smooth and in real conditions (wind, awkward crab flies etc) it just feels better
Asquith
NRX
Sage X
Hardy Zephrus
T&T Exocett


----------



## MSG

Well..... I threw the nrx pro 1, meridian 2 piece and 4 piece and the orris helios H2 - all in 10 wt back to back today. Very good and also very frustrating - they were all great.
I was really taken with the orvis - it is so light and easy, and had more balls that I thought it would. My loops were very tight with it - my only concern is that on the water in a wind - I may want little more oomph, but shooting to 80 feet required very little effort.
The NRX pro 1 was most likely the overall best for me. Great control - you could really feel what the rod was doing - soft enough tip, and it has balls. Seems to be little more work to throw than the 4 piece meridian or even the helios unless really trying to shoot it (it seems like there is more friction in the guides than the other rods), but you can really feel the rod and be in control.
The Meridian 4 piece was awesome. Super low energy required to throw it - but I think the nrx pro 1 has more feel to it, and quicker recovery. Although it's a little more work to throw than the 4 piece meridian or even the orvis at distances up to about 60 feet, I felt like I could control the rod and line best with it.
The meridian 2 piece was a little too stiff overall for me. A great rod still and lots of balls, but less forgiving to throw and less line feel than the pro1.

All the rods were light in hand - you really can't go wrong with any of these -I just think out on the water when the line gets wet and the wind starts to kick, I'll do best with the NRX Pro1 overall, but I could easily be talked into any one of these - all so good that it's sort of tough to be really sure.


----------



## el9surf

Anymore thoughts on the 8 wt meridian 4 pc? I am looking for a new 8 wt. Had a chance to cast the Tidal and really liked it, unfortunately the meridian wasnt available. The tidal was a little soft but had great feel. The only thing I can see being an issue are long cast into a stiff wind.

I have heard mixed reviews from friends on the meridian. Some say it's amazing, others have said it's flexy and gutless.


----------



## ZaneD

I'm a new owner of a 2pc 8wt Meridian. So far my first impression was that its extremely accurate! I consider it to be very fast action, so the tip is a little soft which helps me load the rod, but it has plenty of backbone. With this rod I feel like the line goes right where I point it like a laser, making 20-60+' casts effortless. I have tried Wulff BTT and SA Mastery Grand slam so far and the BTT felt great. I didn't feel that the SA line had enough weight forward for me to shoot it out well with the Meridian so I'm going to leave that on my TFO.


----------

